# How much did it cost to have your pond constructed?



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi all. I'm in the process of buying a home in Geauga County with some land. I'd like to have a half acre pond built behind the house. I'm just in the initial stages of gathering info on pond building and one question I have is what is the ball-park price range for construction of a half-acre excavated pond that is built correctly? Most of the cost estimates I've seen so far seem rather low to me. I know prices can vary widely depending on the construction type and location but I'd just like a general idea so I can allocate enough money in the budget. I'll be contracting out all of the construction work. I've got some experience with stocking and managing farm ponds but I've never been through the building process. 

The pond will be stocked with the usual minnow, bass, bluegill, and channel cats. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure how accurate of an answer anyone can give you. I expect a lot depends on what type of soil and what is encountered when the digging starts. This is just a guess on my part, but I would think that it could vary greatly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

around $4000


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> I'm not sure how accurate of an answer anyone can give you. I expect a lot depends on what type of soil and what is encountered when the digging starts. This is just a guess on my part, but I would think that it could vary greatly.


I'm really not looking for an accurate answer. I'm just trying to get a vaque idea of what others have actually paid or what people in the construction business would charge so I can start to set aside a budget for the work. As with any construction job I'm sure things will cost more than I think they will so I'll set aside extra cash for cost over-run but I need a high-end ballpark figure to make sure I set aside enough $ in the overall budget. From the little research I've done, and from Traphunter's reply (thanks), $5000 seems to be a reasonable guestimate for this job but I want to make sure I'm not grossly underbudgeting the job. There are some other, less important, projects I'd also like to have done to the home and property. Right now I'm trying to figure out which projects can be done now and which will wait. 

Thanks for the input guys, keep it coming.

Steve


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While Traphunters quote seems low, it is possible that if the land is in a swale and that low spot has only a little bit of topsoil on it and is packed with clay like materials under it, then in a perfect world, that would be possible but unlikely based on the 3/5 acre pond Im having escavated right now at my place. Granted i did not pay this price but was told this is what it would have cost me to do it and that was 24-26k but.........my pond is 12 feet deep, is all clay so it all has to be dug by escavator vs buldozed, and my soil was marginal claylike soils so they have to pack every inch of it multiple times as well that this is a pond that has a 6:1 dam ratio so there is lots of extra clay moved to the dam to make it easier to mow as well the dam itself is on 2 full sides of the pond so it is about 500 feet of dam. So as you can see, cost will vary greatly depending on how perfect the site is. Anything you can do yourself will help reduce the costs greatly as well such as renting a bulldozer for the weekend, 250 bucks, and push all the topsoil to one side so the escavators can come in and start digging. Dont forget Diesal feul is up so all companies will use that as a point ot keep the prices high even though off road diesel really isnt all that expensive since there are no emissions controls on it ( its red feul if you ever see that) 
I hope this helps and feel free to contact me if you have any specific questions. 
Dont forget extra costs like grass seed on dam after there done, stocking costs of about 4-500 bucks, Fencing to keep the white trash neighbors-livestock out. I have an additional cost of about 4-5K for a well to keep it full.

Salmonid


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I can tell you that we had well over $10,000 in ours. That's nothing but the hole itself. However, our situation was probably much different than yours.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

In 2003 I was given an estimate of $14k to construct a one acre pond and also to solve a minor drainage problem on our property. I got laid off shortly after that so we didn't pull the trigger. I just started calling pond builders again last week. Should have my first estimate within the next week or so. 

Obviously, you can get carried away with the "extras" that don't always factor into the original estimate. e.g. Riprap, drains, hydrants, pilings, grading, seeding, etc.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, if you want to save some money, I suggest a wide grass overflow vs a drain pipe or concrete apron unless you have a large creek feeding it.

It will also save you money if you pay someone in CASH sometimes and also it may save you some more if you agree to let the contractor start it and finish it at his convienience, not yours.

Just more ideas here.

Salmonid


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

just a few ideas from my own personal experience, some of which I'm sure the contractor will cover w/you. If your projected pond location is at the base of a water shed and may be prone to lots of runoff, an earthen damn may not be sufficient as it will be highly erodable. An overflow pipe, riprap, or concrete may be necessarry. Growing up our pond spill way (an earthen one) eroded badly drastically reducing the size of the pond and was extremely expensive to repair. Also, if a hydrant is installed and it's near your home you can recieve discounts on your homeowners insurance. ALso check with your soil/water conservation service as sometimes they will help improve land, develop springs, etc. on a cost share basis. Good luck.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dakotaman, those are good ideas! Also made me think of a friend who got a grant from SWCD to do a gravity fed water feeder system which he got for free to allow him to do a land swap where the SWCD fenced off his cattle from his creek, it was a good deal for him because the creek went dry half the summer anyways. so he gor a nicer overflow system and gauranteed water source and let them do all the work. Just a thought here.

Salmonid


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I want to thank you all for the great responses. I really appreciate it guys. If you ever find yourself in my neck of the woods you'll have an open invatation to fish my (yet to be built) pond 

Steve


----------



## misskoral (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi Steve, 
I was wondering what your final costs ended up being, as we are looking into doing the same thing with our property. Thanks! Coral


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

post is 15 yrs. old


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

mach1cj said:


> post is 15 yrs. old


That and the OP hasn't been active in 10 years!!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if a guy comes out with a backhoe and a dump truck? send him away. 40years ago I wanted a pond .6guys showed up. ONE GUY made sense says he can,t even guess till he digs a few test holes. see what type earth is down there. [at his expense out comes a huge trac digger digs holes finds a dark gray/blue clay. he built the pond its still full.


----------

